# Gun Review: Ruger PC Carbine w/ Aluminum Handguard



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/gun-review-ruger-pc-carbine-w-aluminum-handguard/


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Ugly, looks like a PPSH handguard. I like the way the original handguard looks.


----------

